

Family’s Fall From Affluence Is Swift and Hard - NonEUCitizen
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/26/business/26fall.html

======
geophile
This guy is a pathetic idiot who never learned the value of a dollar or, it
seems, arithmetic. His family's fabulous wealth led him to have certain
expectations. Those expectations, as reported in the article, can't be funded
out of $14M, no matter what the state of the real estate market. Even the most
basic level of scrutiny would have made this clear.

------
enigmabomb
He sounds like a whiny little idiot, angry about 14 million dollars. If he
wasn't such an idiot, he'd have been fine for the rest of his life.

~~~
wil2k
With sound money management, this whole thing could have been avoided..

